# Meldung bei Applet-Start



## Proggy (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man die Meldung "Drücken Sie die Leer- oder Eingabe-Taste zum Aktivieren des Applets" unterdrücken kann. Diese kommt im IE, wenn das Applet gestartet wird. Irgendwie doof.

Gruß
Andreas

das Applet steht unter 

http://www.ramschmarkt.de/zahlenspiel/anmeldungcq.php  meldet Euch dort an mit nathan Passwort asdfg1

Klicken könnt ihr aber nur in der oberen Bildreihe


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und dies gefunden:
http://www.amarasoftware.com/flash-problem.htm


----------



## Proggy (24. Jan 2007)

Danke! Aber das nützt mir nix, es handelt sich um ein Java-Applet.


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

Proggy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke! Aber das nützt mir nix, es handelt sich um ein Java-Applet.


This affects all Flash animations but also other files such as ..  *Java*


----------

